# Getting a cockapoo at 12 weeks old



## John Hursley (Jun 14, 2011)

Because of holidays it looks likely that we would not be able to pick up a cockapoo from our selected breeder until it was 12 weeks old.

What are we missing between 8 and 12 weeks?

What are the advantages / disadvantages of getting a puppy at 8 weeks rather than 12 (long term as well as short term). We might wait for a later litter if 8 weeks is much better.

Thanks for any advice in helping us choose.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

My breeder keeps all pups to 10 weeks anyway.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

My cousin didnt get his cockapoo till he was 16mths old and he's fine,you just need to make sure your breeder takes the time to introduce your pup to as many nosies and different people as possible so they wont be afraid of them as they grow up.

On the plus side Dudley was housetrained when they got him.
Also if you want to crate train make sure they do this for you,Dudley sleeps upstairs as he wasnt so not the best situation.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

donna said:


> my cousin didnt get his cockapoo till he was 16mths old and he's fine,you just need to make sure your breeder takes the time to introduce your pup to as many nosies and different people as possible so they wont be afraid of them as they grow up.
> 
> On the plus side dudley was housetrained when they got him.
> Also if you want to crate train make sure they do this for you,dudley sleeps upstairs as he wasnt so not the best situation.
> ...


sorry meant 16 weeks


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

This is my first ever dog, so have been keen to gain as much info as I can. So what I'm passing onto you may not be everyones thought.

The dog trainer told me that up until 16 week you need to introduce your puppy to as many experiences as possible. Sights, sounds, situations, dog socialising, people socialising, anything you want them to be unphased by. Which is all well and good, except my puppy couldn't officially go walk about until 12 weeks because of injections. But from 9 weeks to 16 weeks I kept thinking of things that I wanted her to get used to: household noises, traffic sounds, going in the basket on my bike. I even managed to get a thunderstorm in at 15 weeks!

I guess what I'm saying is, you still have time at 12 weeks to spend the time introducing your puppy to all the things you can think of. At 12 weeks you will have the advantage of the toilet training being a bit further along the road. Could you ask the breeder to make sure the puppy is fully vaccinated so that when you do collect him/her you can go outside straight away?


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

I got Coco when he was nearly 12 weeks and his been fine. The only thing was his injections seemed later then others.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi John. You're certainly not the only one as we are also unable to collect our pup until it is 11 wks old (if all goes well with our selection). It was a worry for me at first but we have no choice as the pups were born earlier than we thought and we also have a holiday planned etc. But our breeder has totally put our mind at rest that it won't be a problem and won't affect the bonding process etc (they often keep pups until this age if necessary) so I certainly wouldn't delay getting one for the sake of 4 weeks. 

Hope that helps

Harri


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi - due to holidays we didn't pick up Poppy until 10 weeks. We asked the breeder to get her 2nd jab done just before we collected her, and she settled in fine with us. Poppy actually spent 2 weeks in her home with her pet dogs and children and I think that really helped when she came to us. I haven't got much experience, but I wouldnt worry about collecting at 12 weeks. That being said - Poppy has rapidly shot up during the 8 weeks we have had her, so you will miss the really small puppy bit


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I got Lady at almost 12 weeks old too. my discount puppy as she was one of the last two in the litter..she is fine. well adjusted and loves all people and animals...even cats...she just isn't sure why they don't want to play with her.


----------



## John Hursley (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments.
We are now very happy to take a puppy at 12 weeks based on your responses.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YAY!!!! pictures please!


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

A well regarded breeder had "approved" us as a home for one of her brood but as we had a week's holiday booked, meant we wouldn't be able to pick up the pup until 12 weeks old (didn't want a dog sitter after only having had the pup for 3 weeks). The breeder advised that 8 weeks onwards is key bonding time so we've had to carry on waiting for our first Cockapoo


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Otto sorry you have to wait for a puppy. Rosie's breeder had to keep one of the litter for an extra couple of weeks, their only worry was that they would find it hard to give the pup up.


----------

